# Christmas Ornaments



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

These are beaded ornaments I made last year. They are kits from Mill Hill. I love their kits and have made quite a few of them.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Very verrrrrry pretty!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

They are great ones!


----------



## crafter123 (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful. Lots of work went into those!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice!! They will be pretty on a tree or in a window.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Those are lovely.


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Pretty ornaments!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wow these are really lovely


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are wonderful!!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

These are so pretty. Looks like a lot of work in making them.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice. Looks Like a lot of work.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Wonderful ornaments and such a great job! You're making me feel in a holiday mood and going to get my beads out as well one of these days. I didn't know Mill Hill had kits and have only done counted cross stitched ornaments with beads. Please share if you do more! They really are so beautiful! Enjoy your day!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Exquisite..beautiful..


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Would make for nice banners around the fire place or rooom divider, too! Very pretty, great job!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

mrsvette said:


> Wonderful ornaments and such a great job! You're making me feel in a holiday mood and going to get my beads out as well one of these days. I didn't know Mill Hill had kits and have only done counted cross stitched ornaments with beads. Please share if you do more! They really are so beautiful! Enjoy your day!


I also have a lot that I have done that are on perforated paper with beads. Mill Hill usually has a few new ones every year. They are only about 2" tall and I have a small tree that I use them on. Will try to post a photo of them when I get the Christmas stuff out. I really like working with the beads.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> These are beaded ornaments I made last year. They are kits from Mill Hill. I love their kits and have made quite a few of them.


These ornies are so lovely! I do love them!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Your ornaments are very pretty! I've done some plain cross stitch ones, but not beaded ones. I definitely want to make some of these! They would be perfect package toppers for an additional little gifts or great little gifts on their own.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Pretty and I'll bet they were fun to make.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> I also have a lot that I have done that are on perforated paper with beads. Mill Hill usually has a few new ones every year. They are only about 2" tall and I have a small tree that I use them on. Will try to post a photo of them when I get the Christmas stuff out. I really like working with the beads.


 That would be great! I do too, in fact I have have sorely neglected my knitting this summer due to beading projects. I have a few unfinished kits from a neighbor and would like to finish them. So it's good to know they still have those kits, i may PM you if I can't figure out how to do the ones I have.


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. Are they easy to do? Can you sew them up by hand when finished? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful thanks for sharing.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

jaymbee said:


> Very nice. Are they easy to do? Can you sew them up by hand when finished? Thanks for sharing.


Yes, they are all done by hand. No way could you sew up those short seams by machine.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Wonderful designs!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

I love them!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh i love those, thank you for sharing, i will have to go to that web site


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job on all.


----------

